# More PC muslim trash



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I am not a reality television fan at all (although we are about to have a show soon). But I have seen a few episodes of Duck Dynasty and from everything I have heard or seen about them and the show. I am impressed. Now I hear they have been ordered not to pray so they don't offend muslims!! **** muslims!! I can't believe this country is becoming so sensitive! He said they are getting a few thru there, it's just the point that they are trying.What a crock of shit!!! Here is one of the links I found. VIDEO: Duck Dynasty Star "We Were Ordered To Stop Praying To Avoid Offending Muslims" - Atlas Shrugs I posted a video below too..


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Not insulting the Muslims was just one point to Phil's point, and I think the biggest point is about spiritual warfare. We are all a part of that battle, Phil and his family is just at the front line because of the pressure Phil is facing to allow his show to be more "mainstream." Satan is used to having the entertainment industry as his personal tool, and that tool is supposed to be used only to negatively influence our daily lives. Here comes Duck Dynasty, and a positive message is being delivered to many households by a family that more resembles the average American household, whether the American viewer has a beard, speaks with a southern accent or catches food in the woods. Can you imagine how this show is causing headaches for our ultimate enemy?

My hat is off to that family for refusing to allow profanity creep into its vocabulary, as well as praying in the name of its savior, regardless of how it might anger those who follow Satan in one of his many competing religions. I find it very amusing how Hollywood didn't see this coming.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I agree. Although I do cuss, it is good to watch a show where they are not bleeping out every other word. I have only watched a few episodes but I was just telling my fiance I want to catch up on the old ones and start watching it.. They seem like good people! A lot of Americans can learn from them.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Well, I don't use profanity when typing as I can control my fingers, and am thinking as I am writing...but I make a living by working on Blackhawks. There have been times I had to start making up words because I ran out of every cuss word of the English language. :lol:

Hey, neither one of us claimed to be perfect, did we? Still, we haven't asked God to take us out of the battle, have we? ::redsnipe::


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

THATS BS!! Why be so sensitive? Why cater? If people don't like it, don't "effin" watch it!
Ugh...I dont like Duck Dynasty myself; although they are a nice Christian family, it reminds me of an adult version of Honey Boo Boo (sorry guys, lol)
And poor Uncle Si gets the short end of the stick when it comes to the script. I think they're being pimped by the entertainment business to act senseless.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

We watched the first season and really enjoyed it. I think we will now have to order the second season as well as the second season of Walking Dead. I like Duck Dynasty but some of the stuff the stores are selling are pretty dumb - like Duck Dynasty Chia 'pets'. Somehow Si with a green mossy looking beard just looks ...... wrong.


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

I am outdoorsy and rednecky, but I dont know.. I couldnt get into it. I haaated Honey Boo Boo lol. Its offensive. I am not offended by Duck Dynasty, but I just cannot get into it.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Why is it nowadays that we cant be christians anyway?.are we supposed to be going the way of the dinosaurs?...if I want to pray,I will pray.and, not on a rug facing mecca.being polite to an impolite society is a bunch of bullshit in my book.it seems like we have to bend over backwards for them and our young men die in foriegn countries and they dont give a shit anyway.the hell with them.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

If the muslims are offended by that they can suck on the end of my AK barrel, and all my magazines are loaded. Never no what may come out the barrel if they suck hard enough. Do you think that would offend muslims, they might get a bang out of it!

The muslim in our WH can try it first, BHO!


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Here is another reason why we need to keep the muslim population down here in the US.. We CANNOT let them get a foothold..We need a bunch of drunk ******** with terminal cancer!!!

98 dead in Central African Republic after clashes


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

muslim are suinae sodomizers


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

What really boggles me is how the left is constantly bowing to Muslims, careful to not offend them and work to keep them comfy all the while calling Christians oppressive and offensive and intolerant. Christians do condemn certain lifestyles, undoubtedly. But Muslims condemn the same lifestyles and sins... to DEATH.
Muslims are extremely intolerant.

The left always cry out for homosexual's rights, women's rights, complete separation of church and state, to an extreme... Muslims are against all of it. They stone homosexuals to death. They control women with an iron fist (even blaming a female victim for the rape she suffered). They preach the death of non-believers and force their host nation to adopt the religion and it's laws as the country's own.

So you want to replace an intolerant religion with one that will bring an end to all your freedoms and threaten you with death at every turn?


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

OK. This may get me banned, but here goes.
================================
Air Traffic Control-- Texas Style

Dallas ATC-- “Tower to Saudi Air 911- You are cleared to land eastbound on runway 9R.”

Saudi Air-- “Thank you Dallas ATC. Acknowledge cleared to land on infidels runway 9R. Allah be praised.”

Dallas ATC-- “Tower to Iran Air 711-- You are cleared to land westbound on runway 27L.”

Iran Air-- “Thank you Dallas ATC. We are cleared to land on infidels runway 27L. Allah is great.”

Pause-- Static.......

Saudi Air-- “DALLAS ATC! DALLAS ATC!

Dallas ATC-- Go ahead Saudi Air 911?

Saudi Air-- “YOU HAVE CLEARED BOTH OUR AIRCRAFT FOR THE SAME RUNWAY GOING IN OPPOSITE DIRECTIONS!! WE ARE ON A COLLISION COURSE! INSTRUCTIONS PLEASE!

Dallas ATC-- “Well bless your hearts. Y'all be careful now and tell Allah 'hey' for us—ya hear?”


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

StarPD45 said:


> OK. This may get me banned, but here goes.
> ================================
> Air Traffic Control-- Texas Style
> 
> ...


I like it!


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

I don't care what religion anyone is along as I am not forced to agree with it or killed for not believing it.. IMHO The Muslims are our enemies and against us.. When they attack us there is no out cry from their religious leaders or their followers or their community.. When ever they cant beat you by force they are taught to lie and invade through deceitful means no matter how they achieve a victory they will do it..that is what their religion teaches them.. When I see the Muslim people Denounce their radical side of their religion in public and in every Muslim nation then i will change my opinion on Muslims...Until then they are a enemy to me..


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

I am so thankful they haven't shown up out here yet. Hope we bring back the crusades before they do. I can't get how they have even been allowed in to some of these places they have gotten.


----------



## Scotty12 (Jan 5, 2013)

Let's make this simple. They can feel free to pray to Allah or Mohommad or even freakin' Santa Claus if they like. I do not care. When people tell me in whom to pray (in Jesus' name)
that is when I'll start caring. I do not live in Iraq or Afghanistan or Syria. Please keep Mecca in Mecca and I will keep 8 mile Baptist church here in Campbell's Creek WV where I live thank you


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Simply put, the "rulers" want to demoralize and poke fun at anything Christian based, like making fun of TEBO, or duck dynasty.
I personally don't know any "rules" of muslims, but if I comprehend what I have read, muslims believe everyone should "either convert to muslim or die?", Is that the basic jest of it?
I mean, I am all for freedom of religion, But lately, the happy holidays have replaced MERRY CHRISTMAS. 
The way society has shunned anything Christian, maybe we should just open the banks and schools during Christmas, since "they" dont wanna recognize it.
This nation was designed by a bunch of church going God Fearing people, and I think they did a great job. Having the foresight to see that there would be som many problems down the road.
I BELIEVE.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Deebo said:


> Simply put, the "rulers" want to demoralize and poke fun at anything Christian based, like making fun of TEBO, or duck dynasty.
> I personally don't know any "rules" of muslims, but if I comprehend what I have read, muslims believe everyone should "either convert to muslim or die?", Is that the basic jest of it?
> I mean, I am all for freedom of religion, But lately, the happy holidays have replaced MERRY CHRISTMAS.
> The way society has shunned anything Christian, maybe we should just open the banks and schools during Christmas, since "they" dont wanna recognize it.
> ...


Qur'an:9:5 - "Fight and kill the disbelievers wherever you find them, take them captive, harass them, lie in wait and ambush them using every stratagem of war."


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I would have taken up duck hunting a long time ago if I had known Muslims did it too. I would be culturally sensitive and help them obtain their 70 virgins. It's the least I could do.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

bigdogbuc said:


> I would have taken up duck hunting a long time ago if I had known Muslims did it too. I would be culturally sensitive and help them obtain their 70 virgins. It's the least I could do.


Remember, Muslims only get their virgins if they are buried in a pork lined casket. So if you ever come across a dead or dying Muslim, make sure you blanket him in bacon.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Yeah it'll most likely end up cooked


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Here is another one! somali muslims say the dogs are unclean!! I have seen my share of somali muslims and I can tell you they are some of the NASTIEST people on this planet!! And they are going to talk about how unclean something else is.. Kinda funny if you think about it.

Blind Man Files Complaint After He Says Muslim Cabbies Repeatedly Refused Service to Him and His Guide Dog | Video | TheBlaze.com


----------



## nurseholly (Oct 7, 2013)

Inor said:


> Remember, Muslims only get their virgins if they are buried in a pork lined casket. So if you ever come across a dead or dying Muslim, make sure you blanket him in bacon.


And wouldn't it be great if those virgins were Catholic nuns... haha!


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

nurseholly said:


> And wouldn't it be great if those virgins were Catholic nuns... haha!











......


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I happen to like duck dynasty, it is one of the very few reality type programs I do like. Okay it's the only one I like. Anyway as I recall I didn't make Muslims my enemy, they made me their enemy, there is a difference, apparently it has to do with my like of bacon. Which I find delicious and worthy of mention in any thread.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

seneca said:


> i happen to like duck dynasty, it is one of the very few reality type programs i do like. Okay it's the only one i like. Anyway as i recall i didn't make muslims my enemy, they made me their enemy, there is a difference, apparently it has to do with my like of bacon. Which i find delicious and worthy of mention in any thread.


now thats a fact, jack.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

That part about virgins is a misprint - it's supposed to be Virginians.......


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

PaulS said:


> That part about virgins is a misprint - it's supposed to be Virginians.......


I am pretty sure not even Allah can help 'em if they happen to run into General Jackson.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I think there are a lot of surprised suicide bombers wondering what happened....


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

It's funny we've got to respect the Muslim wishes and sensitivities, but god help someone who wishes to pray to someone other than their pedifille icon and they all but chop their heads off.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Yeah that's why I have to live where they aren't and aren't tolerated because I don't think I'm supposed to be able to "Help myself" and I don't think I can want to. I need to steer clear until it goes all out on'em, because I'm already more than ready and would feel wrong not. There's only one answer to islam and in my mind it's final and complete.


----------

